# Can I use another's a deceased partners accout?



## 1cuteguy (Nov 18, 2011)

My late partner and I always travelled together and I went as coach and he had the sleeper reservation, so therefore he had more points. Is there a way to use those points, realizing that I cannot combine then into my account? I have only seen points posted via mail, but never had it set up online. The last time we travelled together was Summer 2010.


----------



## bobnabq (Nov 18, 2011)

First off ~ welcome to the group, hang around, read, and post. There's lots of good folks and good info regardless of how often one travels.

Second off, I'm not knowledgeable enough to give you an answer, but others here will be.

Third off, and I'm not going to get _too_ political, but, this is an example of why folks in committed relationships (I'm guessing that's what is referenced in your post)

need some right of 'inheritance', etc.

Again, welcome, and hope you stay among us.


----------



## rrdude (Nov 18, 2011)

1cuteguy said:


> My late partner and I always travelled together and I went as coach and he had the sleeper reservation, so therefore he had more points. Is there a way to use those points, realizing that I cannot combine then into my account? I have only seen points posted via mail, but never had it set up online. The last time we travelled together was Summer 2010.


Call up AGR, assuming you have all of your deceased partner's pertinent data, and simply book a reservation in YOUR name. You of course will be acting as though YOU are your deceased partner, and are simply making a reservation for a "friend".

I think if AGR gets wind that the person is no longer alive, they will immediately deactivate the account, all points being lost.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 18, 2011)

Since AGR awards can be given to anyone, I would call up AGR saying that you are him (I think that's what you're saying), and redeem an award for "your friend"! (I realize that is not right, but you can try.)

If they realize or find out he's deceased, they will close that account, and forfeit all points anyway!




Their is no "right of survivorship for points" for anyone. (Airline frequent flyer programs are the same. The points or miles belong to Amtrak or the airline - it's in the rules that nobody reads!



)

BTW: I have redeemed from my BIL's AGR account many times!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 18, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Their is no "right of survivorship for points" for anyone. (Airline frequent flyer programs are the same. The points or miles belong to Amtrak or the airline - it's in the rules that nobody reads!


Although this is true, it is my understanding that in actual practice points can in fact be moved between accounts of spouses when part of a larger legal action or court approved settlement. This option is not guaranteed by any language I've ever read but I guess it's just cheaper and easier to comply with the settlement or court action than to fight it. I do not know if this works in a similar fashion for civil unions or the like but I would assume there is less of a precedent and far fewer courts that would entertain such a request at this time. I don't find formal marriage all that appealing myself, but I also think that every adult who wants to get married should be able to marry any other adult they are committed to. In my view the only marriages that "harm the institution" are those between people who are not genuinely committed to each other.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 18, 2011)

rrdude said:


> 1cuteguy said:
> 
> 
> > My late partner and I always travelled together and I went as coach and he had the sleeper reservation, so therefore he had more points. Is there a way to use those points, realizing that I cannot combine then into my account? I have only seen points posted via mail, but never had it set up online. The last time we travelled together was Summer 2010.
> ...


This man speaks the truth. Points expire after 3 years, so unless you can book a ticket and travel under your partner's name, you need to use them all up before the Summer of 2013.



Texas Sunset said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Their is no "right of survivorship for points" for anyone. (Airline frequent flyer programs are the same. The points or miles belong to Amtrak or the airline - it's in the rules that nobody reads!
> ...


This man speaks the truth as well.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 18, 2011)

Since members of AGR have the option of TRANSFERING Points to someone else for a Fee (think it works out to a penny a point, hence 10,000 Points =$100 IIRC) Id suggest that the OP Transfer points in blocks of 10,000 IF redeeming an Award as the Account holder doesnt work out! (Of course hell need to pay for them with his own Card, using a deceased persons Credit Card is a Felony in most places iINM, transfering Points is perfectly legal!) Let us know how it works out, sorry for your loss!


----------



## frugalist (Nov 18, 2011)

1cuteguy said:


> My late partner and I always travelled together and I went as coach and he had the sleeper reservation, so therefore he had more points. Is there a way to use those points, realizing that I cannot combine then into my account? I have only seen points posted via mail, but never had it set up online. The last time we travelled together was Summer 2010.


First off, I'm sorry for your loss.

I don't think you'll have any problem calling AGR, acting as if you were your partner, and booking an award trip in your name. Hell, I've called and booked award trips using my wife's account's points and I don't sound anything like her. 

Although paying to transfer points is an option, I very much doubt you will have to do that.

As said earlier, you will have to use the points before 3 years since the last time your partner *PAID* for a trip on Amtrak, or else they will expire. If your September 2010 trip was *an award trip*, you can't count 3 years from then. You have to go back to the the last time he paid to ride Amtrak, then count 3 years from then.

You can find his trip history online in his AGR account. The AGR website is at https://amtrakguestrewards.com/home/index

I _*think*_ the procedure for first-time log in would be: 1) in the My Amtrak box at the top-right of the home page, click on Login, 2) then click on Need Help Logging In?, 3)then enter your partner's email address, AGR account number and zip code (the email [if any] and zip code must match those your partner used when he signed up for AGR), then click Reset Password, 4) enter twice a password, then click Reset Password.

If that doesn't work call AGR at 800-307-5000 (i.e., if you don't know the email he used [or if he didn't provide one]) and they should be able to get you online. I would say I can't remember which of my many email addresses I provided, or if I even provided one, when I signed up for the program. 

I hope this helps. There are a lot of people here who will be happy to help you sort through the ins and outs of the program. I'm sure this is a very trying time for you and the fewer hassles you have to go through, the better. Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 18, 2011)

If the award includes either a room or a connection, you will have to call AGR anyway! :excl:


----------



## Alice (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a little experience with this. Keep in mind that this was several years ago so the rules may have changed.

I was executor of the estate of someone with an AGR account. In the same way that I called about all of his credit cards, I called AGR and told them he had died. They told me to send copies of the death certificate and my court papers (appointing me), and they'd transfer the points to his heir free.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for supplying some first hand information Alice. Although there is nobody I would inherit AGR points from that's still good to know for when us old fogies young bucks are updating creating our wills.


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 23, 2011)

And to the OP: the less said online about the specifics of your situation, the better. So far

you've been vague enough, but don't post anything more about routes you want to take

or have taken, etc. AGR can read these message boards easily enough and if they

put 2-and-2 together, you'd be out of luck.


----------

